# How to set up a web cam to spy on my pets.



## puffin (Sep 16, 2002)

I want to buy a cheap crappy cam to set up in my living room with a powerbook g4 and then somehow log in to see it while at work? I am pretty mac savvy but this knowledge escapes me. any ideas? These animals are nuts during the day and i want to know what they get into while I'm at work!
Brian


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

Wasn't there a polaroid commercial about this where the dog was always being blamed for the mess, he finally takes a polaroid of the cat doing the damage. I know this does not help but it brought back a funny moment.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

puffin wrote:
*I want to buy a cheap crappy cam to set up in my living room with a powerbook g4 and then somehow log in to see it while at work?*

The one thing I've noticed with webcams under Mac OS is that most of them aren't supported (at least officially). If you're buying a webcam be sure to buy one with Mac OS support.

*I am pretty mac savvy but this knowledge escapes me. any ideas?*

You should be able to set up a program that takes a picture every, say, 15 seconds, and posts it to a web server. When you're away from home, simply point your browser at the website and you can see what's going on at home.


----------



## mfreeman72 (Oct 31, 2002)

Try SecuritySpy: http://www.bensoftware.com/ss/overview.html 

Just saw the link a few weeks back on Macnn. If I had kids, I'd be buying this bad boy myself.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I think there is a deeper problem here.
You seem to have a trust issue with your pets.
I recommend group therapy


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Pets? Ha!

More likey he is a candidate for Cheaters or NannyCam


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

IOXperts

from website:
_....ots of webcams out there won't work with Macs out of the box. Not because they can't, mind you. All you need is the right driver. 
Which is why we're here. We develop device drivers for the Macintosh for a few reasons:
to give Mac users access to more USB and FireWire devices to make the most of the hardware available by enabling all the features that have been engineered in because we can_


----------

